# ISO Ground Savory Ideas



## Callisto in NC (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought a bottle of this because it's listed as an ingredient in an Italian blend spice mix and had hoped there would be recipes on McCormicks.com but there aren't yet.  Anyone have any clue what I can do with this?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay ~ I found out some info thought I'd pass along for those that might see this in the store.

              Savory is the dried leaves of the herb Satureja hortensis. The brownish-green                leaves are fragrantly aromatic, resembling that of Thyme. It is                commonly called summer or garden savory.  Powdered form of savory, an herb of the mint family...fragrant with a warm, sharp taste. Usage:  Use in beans, vegetable soups, meat loaf, roasts, hamburger, eggs, rice dishes, potatoes and squash. 

*Uses*
              Savory blends well with other herbs. Used in vegetables, beans,                lentils, bouquet garni, eggs, stuffings, condiments, hamburger,                gravy, soup mixes, and in spice blends, of the Mediterranean such                as herbes de Provence.

*Origins*
              The major producers of Savory are France and the Balkan States.                The Yugoslavian variety is recognized as the premier grade.

*Folklore*
              Savory, with its peppery flavor, was known to the Romans before                the first lots of true pepper were imported from India. In the first                century B.C., Virgil grew savory as ambrosia for his bees, believing                that it made their honey taste better. In the Middle Ages, savory                was used as a flavoring for cakes, pies, and puddings.

*Spice Tip:*
        Use very small equal parts of nutmeg & ground savory to enhance the          flavor of everything (1/8 teaspoon for green salads).  No matter what          kind of dish you are creating, it blends and enriches the flavors.  I          use it in Italian sauces, Spanish foods, on all types of vegetables and          vegetable salads...anywhere I use other herbs. To get an idea of how          this works, try smelling nutmeg, smelling savory, then smelling both          together.  It becomes a spice blend that makes your mouth water.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 6, 2008)

I only use nutmeg in a Brandy Alexander.  I wonder what the Savory will do to that!! LOL


----------

